# Bad to drive without brake booster vacuum hose?



## KadilakJack (Jan 1, 2021)

So, long story short, I'm an idiot and managed to snap the brake booster vacuum hose off at the manifold. (Of course I broke the fitting that's part of the manfold cast itself and not the cheap vacuum hose.) I ordered a new manifold but due to the holiday I won't see it until Tuesday, and, of course, I have a super important appointment to make on Monday, and it's an hour away from my home in the mountains. I've not noticed any loss of braking ability, and it's been about two days since the incident. So, my question is, would it be stupid to continue to drive with the hose disconnected? Could I possibly try to use plastic weld to hold the broken fitting back together until I can replace the manifold? 2011 Cruze LT, 1.4 turbo, automatic, about 125k miles.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Driving with an open port on the intake manifold will cause a massive lean condition, rough idle, and DTCs


----------



## KadilakJack (Jan 1, 2021)

****, that's what I was afraid of. It's not done anything strange yet, but the CEL just showed up, P0137


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

KadilakJack said:


> So, long story short, I'm an idiot and managed to snap the brake booster vacuum hose off at the manifold. (Of course I broke the fitting that's part of the manfold cast itself and not the cheap vacuum hose.) I ordered a new manifold but due to the holiday I won't see it until Tuesday, and, of course, I have a super important appointment to make on Monday, and it's an hour away from my home in the mountains. I've not noticed any loss of braking ability, and it's been about two days since the incident. So, my question is, would it be stupid to continue to drive with the hose disconnected? Could I possibly try to use plastic weld to hold the broken fitting back together until I can replace the manifold? 2011 Cruze LT, 1.4 turbo, automatic, about 125k miles.


When I was installing my boost guage earlier this year, I removed the brake booster and purge valve lines from the intake to tap into my throttle body spacer. I forgot to plug the lines back in and started it up for a test. The engine revved upfront 700 RPM to 6500 RPM in about 3 seconds. I shut it off and plugged the lines back in. I wouldn't try driving your car until you get it fixed.


----------



## KadilakJack (Jan 1, 2021)

JLL said:


> When I was installing my boost guage earlier this year, I removed the brake booster and purge valve lines from the intake to tap into my throttle body spacer. I forgot to plug the lines back in and started it up for a test. The engine revved upfront 700 RPM to 6500 RPM in about 3 seconds. I shut it off and plugged the lines back in. I wouldn't try driving your car until you get it fixed.


Idle has been normal thus far, nothing crazy like that, but don't want to push it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Park it and get a ride. Cheaper than a new engine.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you plug the leak for now to eliminate the open port to your intake?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Plug off the air leak.


----------

